# megs rich leather cleaner



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

wen out an bought this today
brought the leather up nicely
but only tried it for about half an hour on small area 
whats people opinions of this?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not as good as this in IMOP and J-i-a-B  www.liquidleather.com


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not as good as this in IMOP and J-i-a-B  www.liquidleather.com


Liquidleather all the way   ,,, great price too Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Had a go with it but as above your better with http://www.liquidleather.com/


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Ive been using it since i baught my car.. its alright but not great. ive been meaning to get myself some liquid leather..


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Tried that Megs stuff on my old ST with the full leather recaros.

Bloody hard work! 
I use Mer leather cleaner now.

Not that i have much leather to clean...


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

ye bought it as im waiting for my liquid leather to be delivered im impatient :lol:

has got alot of dirt off though 
less work for the LL :wink:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

ye bought it as im waiting for my liquid leather to be delivered im impatient :lol:

has got alot of dirt off though 
less work for the LL :wink:


----------



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

Seats haven't been cleaned in a while. Should I initially wipe down with damp cloth, then use liquid leather G12 cleaner? Do I apply the conditioner afterwards?

In terms of longer term care, presumably wipe down with damp cloth (water) weekly, and then conditioner every three months?

What cloths do you guys use?

Thanks in advance,

Tom


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Sticky post on leather care at top of this section :wink:

Dave


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

i used some of that last week, then i came on here and saw a guide on seat cleaning with 'liquid leather'. 
I bought some off ebay and have used it today, the conditioner is still soaking in as i write this, I could tell after using the cleaner that it was the real deal.


----------

